# glock model 22 for deer and hogs



## guntrader33

I shoot me Glock alot and I am pretty good with it. I was wondering what a good round for it would be for deer and hogs? Thanks for any information that yall can give me.


----------



## guntrader33

Anyone


----------



## chadeugene

I personally don't think that the .40 will have the proper penetration for hogs.  I've also had a friend (who is a cop) tell me that it often takes more than one round of .40 to put down deer who have been maimed by vehicles unless they use a head shot.  

I personally would not feel comfortable using a .40 handgun for deer hunting.  If they made one in a rifle for more accurate shots it may be another story, but for me it just seems like a gamble.  A 10mm is about the only auto loading handgun round that I would be comfortable hunting medium or large sized game with.


----------



## guntrader33

So even with the new hornady ammo you dont think it will kill a deer and 50 or less?


----------



## retired335

Pop in a .357 sig barrel and use cor bon DPX 125 gr. rounds.


----------



## 1022

No 40 for deer.  357 sig or 10mm.


----------



## Monty4x4

I was a G23 owner for years and now have a M&P Shield 40 that I carry in the woods and I would not hesitate to shoot a hog with either IF I could get a fair and close enough shot for my comfort level.  I am not sure I would shoot a deer with one.  That may seem backwards since hogs are so tough, but I seem to respect deer more for some reason.  Still, if I wasnt sure of my shot I wouldnt shoot a hog either though.  All of this of course takes me back to your question.  I just got some Hornady Critical Duty (not Defense) and this is the round I would use.  It is fast and will penetrate deep with proper shot placement.  When I was younger I shot a hog that we were going to slaughter right between the eyes from close range with a 40 and the thing just stared at me.  Someone else then promptly used a FMJ 9mm to the top of his head.  The problem, I shot a quick expanding hollow point and I think it split and broke apart on the surface of the skull.  

Again, I would only shoot at either with a clean and good shot, and would def only do so with the proper round.  I would trust the Hornady Critical Duty, but have no real life exp with it yet.


----------



## huntone

*?Sorry !*

The 40 will do it, but you can not use the same bullet you would use for protection against a HUMAN! Solid bullet, no hollow points!


----------



## sowega hunter

huntone said:


> The 40 will do it, but you can not use the same bullet you would use for protection against a HUMAN! Solid bullet, no hollow points!



I agree with this. The hollow point will not penetrate very much at all.


----------



## one hogman

You don't mean a FMJ solid I hope that is not legal for one and will just punch a hole thru them, very little tissue damage, I have killed a couple of smaller pigs with my G22 .40 using a good hollowpoint I would not hesitate to take a deer with in reasonable range making a Lung or heart shot.I would stick to the 180 grain JHP of good construction.


----------



## Tomahawk1088

I've read that the Hornady XTP from the custom handgun line is good for hunting. It's not designed for shooting people. I assume the personal defense ammo is designed to work inside the FBI ammo recommendations which would try to limit overpenetration.

I plan on using XTPs in my 1911 this year.


----------



## guntrader33

What do yall tunk and the Federal Hydro-Shock for deer and hogs in a 40? This what i carry all the time in all my 40cal. handguns. Just a thought to run by yall. And do you know of full cast bullets for a 40cal. that is comm. loaded? I think that the cast bullets would be the best.What do yall think on these two things?


----------



## Dub

guntrader33 said:


> What do yall tunk and the Federal Hydro-Shock for deer and hogs in a 40? This what i carry all the time in all my 40cal. handguns. Just a thought to run by yall. And do you know of full cast bullets for a 40cal. that is comm. loaded? I think that the cast bullets would be the best.What do yall think on these two things?



I think the .40s&w in any available loading is a bad idea for deer and hog hunting.

Probably not what you wanted to hear, sorry.


----------



## panfried0419

I've used a Glocks 23 .40 for years for hogs. Works wonderfully. Never had a problem. One tap behind the ear. I wouldn't use anything else. Trust me it does the job. Probably 30+ oinkers for me and my .40. Don't let those who've never done it tell u otherwise.


----------



## guntrader33

panfried0419 what round  do you use? That is what I am trying to find out. I killed a doe last year with my 40 anyway she was bout 15 to 20 yard and shot her in the neck and she went bout 30 yards and balled up dead as can be.


----------



## ATLRoach

Since I don't recommend 40S&W for hunting but if it was all I had I would look a quality barrel and shoot 180-200gr wide nose Leads. Doubletap Ammo offers a 200gr WFNGC that hops along at 1106fps out of a G22. Just to give you an idea 10mm G20 does 1300fps with the same bullet.


----------



## rvick

retired335 said:


> Pop in a .357 sig barrel and use cor bon DPX 125 gr. rounds.



a glock 23 with 357 sig barrel is my totin' pistol for deer & hogs


----------



## Tomahawk1088

ATLRoach said:


> Since I don't recommend 40S&W for hunting but if it was all I had I would look a quality barrel and shoot 180-200gr wide nose Leads. Doubletap Ammo offers a 200gr WFNGC that hops along at 1106fps out of a G22. Just to give you an idea 10mm G20 does 1300fps with the same bullet.



This does sound effective from an external ballistics view.

Cast bullets in Glock barrels is a supposed problem, but here's an article addressing that.

https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=59

Buffalo Bore says their +P .40 S&W requires a fully supported chamber that Glocks don't have, but on Double Tap's website they list velocities taken from a Glock 23.

GA regulations says expanding bullets must be used. Since most cast bullets flatten somewhat, could these technically be legal?


----------



## scandmx5

Tomahawk1088 said:


> +P .40 S&W


----------



## guntrader33

What do yall think on the hydro-shock bullets


----------



## ATLRoach

guntrader33 said:


> What do yall think on the hydro-shock bullets



Personal Defense Ammo. Stay away from PD ammo.


----------



## Forkhorn

ATLRoach said:


> Since I don't recommend 40S&W for hunting but if it was all I had I would look a quality barrel and shoot 180-200gr wide nose Leads. Doubletap Ammo offers a 200gr WFNGC that hops along at 1106fps out of a G22. Just to give you an idea 10mm G20 does 1300fps with the same bullet.



+1

^He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Apex Predator

Anything "right behind the ear" will work, including a hammer.  A .40 is not a good hunting caliber.


----------



## Sniper62

I carry a model 35 (40 CAL) as a back up. I do not see a significant difference with the 357 sig round. Smaller and faster but in ballistic test I do not see deeper penetration.


----------



## guntrader33

That is what I was thinking also about the 357 sig. I have looked up every ammo think of and the 357 sig dont have as much fpe as the 40. Yes it is faster but so is a 9mm. I can see the 10mm being a better round but not the 357 sig.


----------



## RNC

Apex Predator said:


> Anything "right behind the ear" will work, including a hammer.  A .40 is not a good hunting caliber.



my great pappaw prefered a double bitt axe


----------



## Throwback

I have shot numerous injured deer with a .40 caliber-- many in the head. I am always surprised at how many require more than one shot compared to just about anything else I have shot them with. 


T


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*25 yards*

I suppose it would work, at distances of 25 yards or less, assuming you can reliably keep a 5" or tighter group at those ranges.
I'd use a bullet that doesn't expand all that much, just widens or mushrooms a bit and keeps together, retaining nearly all its weight.

But why use such a marginal caliber from such an inappropriate type of pistol?  (short barrel, long trigger pull, crude sights compared to most hunting guns...)

You could legally hunt deer with Baby Browning .25 acp, but WHY?  Just to see if you can?


----------



## Sniper62

My Glock 35 does not have a short barrel,crude sights or bad trigger.


----------



## Sargent

Just remember what the .40SW is...

It is a low recoil (lower energy) version of the 10mm.

...and no, you can't shoot 10mm ammo through a .40SW


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*35 better*



Sniper62 said:


> My Glock 35 does not have a short barrel,crude sights or bad trigger.



Your Glock model 35 has a 5.5" barrel instead of 4.5" correct?  Okay, so it's better than a Glock 22.
But they're still SHORT BARRELS compared to other hunting handguns.  People tend to use 8" barreled revolvers, or break-open single shot pistols with 10" to 14" barrels.
Five inches is short for a hunting gun, even if it's not short for a duty-carry or concealed-carry gun.

Are your sights crude? You bet. Crude compared to 95% of other hunting guns out there. No comparison to rifle sights, even iron sights. Does your Glock 35 wear optics? A red dot sight?  Okay, well that changes things.  

Is your trigger pull twice as heavy as a typical hunting rifle, or shotgun, or the single-action pull of a revolver?  Does it move something like half an inch in its range of travel, instead of 1 millimeter?   Then I'd say your trigger is "bad" for a hunting gun, even though it may be good for an action pistol gun, considering the speed and distances that those games are played at.


----------



## Randy

Throwback said:


> I have shot numerous injured deer with a .40 caliber-- many in the head. I am always surprised at how many require more than one shot compared to just about anything else I have shot them with.
> 
> 
> T



you should practice a little more.


----------



## pinehtr

Taken with a glock 26 124 gr. gold dot. apr 125lb one shot to the ribs.


----------



## guntrader33

pinehtr thats what im talking bout man any everyone said it cant be done cant agree with a photo


----------

